# Target 2008



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry about the picture quality but I snapped what I could. The shelves were still being stocked.














































They also had a resin gargoyle sitting atop a clear color changing LED lit globe on a pedestal. Two of those would be great for pillars.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you have any chance to see how much the large skulls were?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Did you have any chance to see how much the large skulls were?


Which large skulls? The black ones were $24.99
The skulls in the last picture on the middle shelf were $9.99.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the latter of the two. You just answered my Q. Thanks.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

I just went to Taget yesterday. Had a lot of fun. They seemed to have quite a bit off stuff out with more to come. I ended up buying the Lighted Archway for $39.99.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I was there earlier today.They were just starting.They have a very large devil bust with LED eyes that blinks.It kinda creeped me out.In the outside garden area they had some Halloween stuff also.A large resin vulture,a metal arch,resin gargoyles..ect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm hoping they get this item in. I'd buy it for the size and detail.
http://www.target.com/Vulture-Grave...e=UTF8&node=681200011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The pumpkins in the last pic look cool. Must resist. Still have so much to still build.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Haunt, headed there today.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

All of this and I am cash poor right now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Target and most of the other stores in my area to stock their Halloween stuff. Most seem to be waiting for this coming weekend.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Arrrgh! Went to both Target and Wal-Mart both Saturday and Sunday and they still didn't have stuff up. The shelves were cleared but nothing up yet.
Actually Wal-Mart did have a few things up yesterday afternoon, but not much.
Planning to go back to Target tomorrow to look for the Pumpkinhead 20th anniversary DVD, hopefully they'll have everything up by then.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

i too am sans cash my daughter lives in baton rouge and needed $ to get through post storm stuff...but i have a target right near me..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the poison cans..
I have a few cans I could do that too for my Drac drink...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our store is "finally" starting to do Halloween. They were stocking candy shelves today. I asked the clerk when they were going to put out decorations and she said they were starting today and would be at it through the week. They still had the area filed with back to school stuff so I'll head back on Wednesday or Thursday. I get paid Thursday and had some nice overtime so I'm in the mood to shop. I see on their website that they're selling web caster guns. Might have to check these out!


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

Woooooooooo!!! I want those grey scary jack-o-lanterns! I hope my Target has them out!!!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

If you go to Target, be sure to check out the garden department. That's where they have the BIG stuff. Like 36" tall, highly realistic gargoyles!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped in yesterday and bought the single talking skull for $12.99. The sayings weren't too corny and the jaw action on these was strong,crisp and clean, We need one of the electronic gurus to do a hack on these.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I stopped by last night, and my local Target didn't have too much stuff out. I did pick up two plastic skulls for $5 each though. I'll stop by later this week and see what else they've got. I would have taken pictures, but mine didn't have anything that hadn't already been photographed.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Halloween garden*



Long_Tom said:


> If you go to Target, be sure to check out the garden department. That's where they have the BIG stuff. Like 36" tall, highly realistic gargoyles!


Thanks for the heads up Tom. Stopped by Target today and made a point of going out to their Garden Center. Some really cool Halloween statues, like you said. Our store had several gargoyles, large tombstones, raven, very nice vulture, a gargoyle spitting water fountain, all in a stone like material and nice weight. Loved the fountain. Also saw lanterns, an inflatable, pumpkins and a nice cemetary metal gate fence with a circle and bat in the gate. Thats all I could remember. The items weren't out in any quantity BTW.


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> I'm hoping they get this item in. I'd buy it for the size and detail.
> http://www.target.com/Vulture-Grave...e=UTF8&node=681200011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


I bought this yesterday online! I cashed in a bucket of change at a coinstar machine and took the money in an amazon e-certificate. Coinstar counts your change for free if you choose and e-certificate from participating stores.
Anyway, I bought it with pennies and dimes through amazon/target.  They have 3 left online. 
I checked all of my local Targets and none of them had it in stock.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Last Night in Target*

Here's a link to some of the pics I got of things I liked at our Target. Still more to put out though. They were closing in a few minutes so had to quickly go down the aisles.

Halloween Store Sightings - a set on Flickr


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I went to our Target today for the third time in a week and they still don't have out all of their stuff. They have this large area cleared where the back to school stuff was, but no display yet. Really dragging their feet this year. Seems like everyone else's Target is up and running.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Here's a link to some of the pics I got of things I liked at our Target. Still more to put out though. They were closing in a few minutes so had to quickly go down the aisles.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607248109644/


hey i like those busts...especially the devil with the horns and the medussa...how much were they goin for?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vancouver said:


> hey i like those busts...especially the devil with the horns and the medussa...how much were they goin for?


I was impressed with the quality. It's yours for 29.99. I was at Target tonight and took another look at them. I think the skull one works best if it's placed higher than eye level because of the hood that drapes over the one eye--like on a bookshelf. Otherwise you tend to see just the one eye lit. All are nice pieces though.

BTW if you watch the Target ads sometimes they have featured items on sale and you get a $5 gift card in addition. If you can use the sale item with the promo (like brita filters for example), then it's a nice way to lower the price of something else....like halloween items!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up one of the large Horned gargoyles this weekend. I almost got the devil bust, but I think I'm pushing my budget for this year.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I went to mine last night. I can't decide if they'd be completely picked over already or just hadn't put everything out. Quite literally when I got to the aisle, the ONE ghoul portrait they had was swinging like a whole horde of people just took off with half the merchandise... It's always like that at my Target. 
Honestly, I didn't see too much of what there was that got me excited, though I did buy the Ghost Office mail box with the skeleton hand-- really the only animated ANYTHING that they had out. I'm going out to the good one at the battlefield today. Hopefully, it'll be worth the drive...

Anyone notice at theirs if the $1 section had any Halloween goodies yet? All ours had were bent binders for school. (=ghetto Target).


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Target had packs of 15 glow bracelets in the $1 section...we bought 20 packages!! I think $20 for 300 glow bracelets is a pretty good deal, and we can give them out with candy.

I also got a few of the mini strobes in the same section for $2.50 each. I was skeptical, as I bought a few of these last year and they really kinda sucked, but I opened the box and noticed they seemed to have 4 super bright LED's so I figured I'd try them. They are WAY better than the ones I got last year! They actually look like a real strobe and not just a light flicked on and off fast. Only downside...you can't adjust the strobe rate. It's set pretty good, though. If I found more of this type I'd pick them up!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

The one I went to today was much better stocked (as always), though their $1 was pretty bare. I guess I'll be going back and checking in a week or two for the strobes. I got one last year and it wasn't too bad. The glow bracelets sound like a steal. I've been toying with those as a way to light a safe "walkway" through my yard besides luminaries.

Anyway, today's loot included a caldron mug and Halloween glow-in-the-dark pillow cases. Anybody seen these? They had at least 7 different prints. Very nice IMO. I need to go back for another spider web one and make a bed for my dog... his name is Spyder.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Path*



Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I've been toying with those as a way to light a safe "walkway" through my yard besides luminaries.


Another idea, and this is what I'm planning on, is using rope lights staked to the ground. You can join them end-to-end and also put them on a dimmer to get the right amount of glow. Target had some on sale but they weren't the color I wanted and were cheaper for longer at Home Depot. They run about $10 for 18 feet...Maybe Target will have some when more Christmas stuff gets put out...:googly:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

It's funny you should say that. The "better" Target that I went to yesterday had at least two aisle half-stocked with Christmas crap.
Thus is the way of the consumer world...

I did the math on the bracelets (Michael's has them for $1 too!) One package of 8" bracelets makes for 10 feet-- I think. Math and I have never been friends. I'd need maybe 4-6 packages. Still playing with the idea. Rope lights would probably be more noticeable, but then there's that whole extension chord thing...


----------

